
How John Kasich Could End Up Picking the Next President - chatmasta
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2016/03/the-bizarre-130-year-old-law-that-could-determine-our-next-president-213645
======
lightlyused
Kasich is the last person you would want deciding this.

